# Please review my site



## nileshgr (May 4, 2008)

Hello guys, my site is up @ *www.itech7.com

I want you guys to review it and suggest changes.


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

its too slow and the about us at the extreme left ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 4, 2008)

The theme kind of sucks. don't expect it to become as famous as Engadget.
Its a turn off for me.

CMS is either not good or not setup nicely for Success, if just for timepass/hobby then its a great site only.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 4, 2008)

You need to optimize your website! It's too slow to load. After waiting for around one minute, I had to close the tab just becoz it refuses to load. I am on dial-up internet but still it should have opened in that time!


----------



## debsuvra (May 4, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Hello guys, my site is up @ *www.itech7.com
> 
> I want you guys to review it and suggest changes.



You are using Drupal and using the Litejazz theme from Roopletheme website. U can just start using Wordpress right now, it is easier from the others. But I also want to say Drupal is much more powerful CMS if used correctly. U can have some great modiications and make u site better if u know some CSS and PHP.


----------



## nileshgr (May 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> its too slow and the about us at the extreme left ?



Where should I place about us ?



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> The theme kind of sucks. don't expect it to become as famous as Engadget.
> Its a turn off for me.
> 
> CMS is either not good or not setup nicely for Success, if just for timepass/hobby then its a great site only.



what is bad in that theme ?



Kiran_tech_mania said:


> You need to optimize your website! It's too slow to load. After waiting for around one minute, I had to close the tab just becoz it refuses to load. I am on dial-up internet but still it should have opened in that time!



well, you won't believe, two days ago, I had 205 visitors browsing my website!! 
please check again. I have increased the no. of workers that lighttpd runs.



debsuvra said:


> You are using Drupal and using the Litejazz theme from Roopletheme website. U can just start using Wordpress right now, it is easier from the others. But I also want to say Drupal is much more powerful CMS if used correctly. U can have some great modiications and make u site better if u know some CSS and PHP.



I know PHP nicely but not much of CSS


----------



## victor_rambo (May 4, 2008)

Man, what a big shot name for the site!


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

about looks good at extreme right

and the view topography is in shape of "L" for many users


----------



## nileshgr (May 4, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Man, what a big shot name for the site!







T159 said:


> about looks good at extreme right
> 
> and the view topography is in shape of "L" for many users



i will move about to the right.

what do you mean by topography and "shape of L " ?


----------



## victor_rambo (May 4, 2008)

You should asked for this review later. Right now there isn't much content except for that template design and a few posts.

"Review" should just be a "reason" to get publicity for your site  . People should have enough things to review and "get hooked to " on your site. I hope you get what I mean.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

Where is ronak agarwal's site? You cant miss the about us page mate!!!

And seriously, it takes 1 minute to even LOCATE the server on a 2mbps broadband. I would change my service provider. 

You have too many on "Bookmark/Search this post with:" after each post. You know when those are too many, when they are more prominent than the posts themselves.

Your Math Question FAILS. I could cast a vote while leaving the math question box empty. I just voted for toshiba. 

The site's gradient background FAILS in firefox. Works with both Opera and IE.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 4, 2008)

> Our vision is to provide techie content.


----------



## nileshgr (May 4, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> You should asked for this review later. Right now there isn't much content except for that template design and a few posts.
> 
> "Review" should just be a "reason" to get publicity for your site  . People should have enough things to review and "get hooked to " on your site. I hope you get what I mean.


it has some 22-23 articles daily increasing


----------



## victor_rambo (May 4, 2008)

^hmmm...
Ok one more thing:
Ur websites URL is Itech7 but there is no "7" anywhere in your logo or tag line


----------



## nileshgr (May 4, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Where is ronak agarwal's site? You cant miss the about us page mate!!!
> 
> And seriously, it takes 1 minute to even LOCATE the server on a 2mbps broadband. I would change my service provider.
> 
> ...


Argh.. He changed his username which lead to change of URL



Try to post a comment without entering the number in the Math Question



rohan_shenoy said:


> ^hmmm...
> Ok one more thing:
> Ur websites URL is Itech7 but there is no "7" anywhere in your logo or tag line



actually the site's URL was to be itech.com but it wasn't available so I purchased this one.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 4, 2008)

^but still you HAVE to put it in your logo or tagline. Your url is like your personal branding vehicle. So if you take it lightly, chances are that people too will take that lightly.

Remember, consistency is a major part in making an "impression" over the visitor.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

^^ Right. Its not like an email ID, where if you dont get abc@gmail.com you can get abc72113@gmail.com and be happy with it. Your site's name is an important part of your identity on the web.



> Try to post a comment without entering the number in the Math Question



What is the point? One could easily spam votes. Dont try to defend it. A weakness is a weakness.

No offence to you, but I really want to ask this - are you by any chance leeching anything from the digit forums? It seems too much a coincidence that ra_sriniketan asked a question about how to find out who accessed his computer last, or something like that, and its the main article in your site which was added today.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 4, 2008)

hey man your site is not setup really well.
i mean its not setup to attain huge success.

as a blog and normal site then its fine. its good.

you reach 1000 readers a ready. its a great thing for your current site.

since its drupal you can tweak it really. get good contents and compete with the biggies .... that's my whole idea. MAKE IT BIG>
but with current setup and theme etc just forget it dude. its just another millions of blog/site on the internet.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 4, 2008)

And yeah, your current theme is not eyes-friendly.


----------



## nileshgr (May 4, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> ^^ Right. Its not like an email ID, where if you dont get abc@gmail.com you can get abc72113@gmail.com and be happy with it. Your site's name is an important part of your identity on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not the poster of that article. Its my friend's friend.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 4, 2008)

^Its does not matter to a visitors who posted that article. For the visitor, its posted by "itech7.com".

And get a different logo and favicon.

Also consider getting better content.


----------



## blueshift (May 4, 2008)

Thats one huge bad header. Change the theme man!
The placement of ADs is bad and I don't advice to use the ADs when theirs no content.


----------



## nileshgr (May 5, 2008)

I have changed some things....Please check it out.


----------



## manas (May 5, 2008)

Just one suggestion.... Change the theme...

Thats the first thing you need to do...


----------



## nileshgr (May 5, 2008)

manas said:


> Just one suggestion.... Change the theme...
> 
> Thats the first thing you need to do...


Even the Modern Office theme isn't good ???? Previously I had litejazz ; this time its Modern Office.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 5, 2008)

Can you please point out the changes so that we can make it fast?


----------



## mehulved (May 5, 2008)

> Opera isn't supported by this site. Consider using Firefox


WTF. I am sure you will be loosing a lot of visitors after this.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 5, 2008)

1. You have got a BIG header. your logo and your header are occupying almost half of the visitor's vision field.

2. There is no point in having 4 links to your RSS feed. If people really feel that they should subscribe, they WILL dig it out from that small footer.

3. The left menu is a complete waste of space. Put something better there.

4. The subheader links are totally confusing. I absolutely have no idea who 'Shanker Ganesh' is and don't care about it. So most visitors's wont. So again you lose a prominent and highly visible space on ur website. If he is someone really important, then u must position it properly.

5. See the below screehshots:

At 1024x768: *i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc14/RohanShenoyThane/itech_1024x786.jpg
At 800x600: *i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc14/RohanShenoyThane/itech_800x600.jpg

At 1027x768, I have to scroll down the page to red the post.
At 800x600, I am not even aware if there is anything 'down there'

6. Plz plz plz change the theme. Its not good.

Will tell you more as I realize.


----------



## Pathik (May 5, 2008)

> Opera isn't supported by this site. Consider using Firefox


WTF!!!!


----------



## victor_rambo (May 5, 2008)

And the most important thing you need to do is stop stealing content from other sites. Be aware of the copyrights. Here in India, nobody may bother, but over the net, you will have a hard time.

And yeah, please think of a better tag line, remember it not a must esp if it going to be "Technology magnified 7 times".



> Content here on this site is licensed under Creative Common Attribution-Noncommercial 2.5 India


You yourself don't hold a valid license of the articles on your website, so you cannot sub-license it. If someone gets caught because of you, you too will have the lashings!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 5, 2008)

> Opera isn't supported by this site. Consider using Firefox



I WILL NOT CONSIDER.

So wont several users who visit the site. People really dont care about your site. If they receive a message like this, they would just skip to the next blog. Either make it better, or shut it down.

Next, 


> Technology Magnified 7 times!



Let me make a site called Technology Magnified *9* times! so that I can OWN your site. Completely. Last time I checked, 110mb.com OWNED 50megs.com. Hope you understand. 

Give credits/sources for the posts you leech off techrepublic.com. Nuff said. 

If I were to make your entire site as a gadget, I would turn it into a Copier, with misplaced buttons and junk labels and unappealing colors, with nothing useful in it, and which works ONLY under a 40 watts bulb. Florescent lamp users have to "consider" the bulb. 

That was a harsh review, but if you take it with an open mind, you will be able to make your site successful.


----------



## trublu (May 5, 2008)

What is this??

*img516.imageshack.us/img516/3112/clipboard02yp6.th.jpg

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif


----------



## victor_rambo (May 5, 2008)

trublu said:


> What is this??
> 
> *img516.imageshack.us/img516/3112/clipboard02yp6.th.jpg
> 
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif



I am not able to see the image at *img516.imageshack.us/img516/3112/clipboard02yp6.th.jpg
Can somebody plz reupload it somewhere else? tinypic?


----------



## din (May 5, 2008)

@rohan_shenoy

The image says

*Opera < 9.05 isn't supported by this site. Upgrade to Opera 9.50+ or use Firefox/Intenet Explorer.*


----------



## victor_rambo (May 5, 2008)

^hmmm...
Thanks Din! I was sooooooo anxious


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 6, 2008)

It works on Opera 8... I just tried it on VMWare on a whim 

EDIT: Class 10 students starting a website is not wrong, its actually appreciated, provided they make the site good. You need more experience at this. I really think you should go through some blogs on the net to see why people flock to it.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 6, 2008)

You need to work a lot of Aesthetics. It doesn't look good.


----------



## nileshgr (May 6, 2008)

I am compelled to block Opera users because FCKEditor which I have installed, doesn't support Opera < 9.50 Then thought that blocking all of the opera users won't be nice so allowed Opera 9.50+ users. 

And I have made that editor a compulsion for users and anonymous users so that they don't break the site by INVALID HTML in posts and comments.

And I am looking for another theme 

And plz suggest some good slogans (tag lines).


----------



## blackpearl (May 6, 2008)

Why isn't version less than Opera  9.5 not supported? Remember, 9.5 is still beta. You should support the latest stable version. 9.27.

[edit- OK. if the theme doesn't support it, then change the theme!!]

*You need to have the digit 7 on your site's name.* A website's name isn't like email id that you append any random no after your name.

Overall, the site looks clean. All the best.


----------



## nileshgr (May 8, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> Why isn't version less than Opera  9.5 not supported? Remember, 9.5 is still beta. You should support the latest stable version. 9.27.
> 
> [edit- OK. if the theme doesn't support it, then change the theme!!]
> 
> ...


I use FCKEditor for forms which doesn't work on Opera < 9.50 & TinyMCE sucks.

And I don't want users and guests to post invalid HTML in comments and posts and break the site.


----------



## din (May 8, 2008)

@The Unknown

Any specific reason why you ALLOW users to post HTML ? ? Why not plain text for comment ?


----------



## nileshgr (May 9, 2008)

okay, I found another solution - I disabled user registration and comments can contain HTML but NO scripts - This was there previously also, but didn't come to my mind  Now all browsers can browse the website.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 9, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> I use FCKEditor for forms which doesn't work on Opera < 9.50 & TinyMCE sucks.
> 
> And I don't want users and guests to post invalid HTML in comments and posts and break the site.



I told you, it works on opera 8. try it if you dont believe it.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 9, 2008)

The layout looks screwed up on IE and wide screen monitor .. The Captcha doesnt work .. I didnt realise that it was required to fill the captcha image .. Just submitted the form and the vote got registered ... 

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/3964/itechrb1.th.jpg


And btw .. The first article on the page looks like a tutorial "Prevent image theft" and you describe a method on how to do that and then you go ahead and say "I dont know whether it works or not " .. Bad habit ...

Anyway, puting those directives will make Apache serve the image files only if the referrer is your site address ie if people will hotlink your images on their site, it wont work .. You wont be able to stop people from saving the images on their computer .. That "image theft" is actually saving some bandwidth of your site which is getting lost to people who are hotlinking your images .. And while we are at it .. this will cause Google not to index your images ...


----------



## nileshgr (May 10, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> The layout looks screwed up on IE and wide screen monitor .. The Captcha doesnt work .. I didnt realise that it was required to fill the captcha image .. Just submitted the form and the vote got registered ...
> 
> *img231.imageshack.us/img231/3964/itechrb1.th.jpg
> 
> ...


Dude, Image theft, in the sense actually means Bandwidth Theft. Another site hotlinking from the source server will eat the bandwidth of the source server not the site which is hotlinking. Otherwise its fine. the user can do anything with the image. 

there is one more method for this given in Httpd Wiki but using mod_rewrite.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 10, 2008)

Technology magnified 7 times is such a SUCKY tagline. As I said earlier, if I make a site which says Technology magnified 9 times, it OWNS your site. Besides, dont you think the tag sucks, yourself?


----------



## iMav (May 10, 2008)

i find nothing wrong with the tag line, it's a good tag line only if the number 7 has any known significance with your life


----------



## nileshgr (May 11, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Technology magnified 7 times is such a SUCKY tagline. As I said earlier, if I make a site which says Technology magnified 9 times, it OWNS your site. Besides, dont you think the tag sucks, yourself?





iMav said:


> i find nothing wrong with the tag line, it's a good tag line only if the number 7 has any known significance with your life



Can both of you suggest a tagline as I said in some post above.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 11, 2008)

I seriously doubt how well your website is perceived because you have no original content. All is ripped off from another site and you have included 'source' link at the bottom.

BTW are you sure that you have the republishing rights for those articles? Remember, putting a 'source' link down the post does NOT give you the permission to republish the post.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

@iMav

Nobody who visits the website cares about 7 being significant to his life. Its a website name, something that represents him, and its not Numerology. His excuse of it being the only domain available, and to cover up for the 7 in the name, "Technology magnified 7 times" is sooo pathetic. And Unknown, you registered the domain. You get a tagline. I cant think of any taglines now. Considering that 7 doesnt have a real purpose, its no use thinking of a fake reason for that 7. Buying that domain name was the worst decision you made, and your lack of content is next.


----------



## iMav (May 11, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @iMav
> 
> Nobody who visits the website cares about 7 being significant to his life. Its a website name, something that represents him, and its not Numerology. His excuse of it being the only domain available, and to cover up for the 7 in the name, "Technology magnified 7 times" is sooo pathetic. And Unknown, you registered the domain. You get a tagline. I cant think of any taglines now. Considering that 7 doesnt have a real purpose, its no use thinking of a fake reason for that 7. Buying that domain name was the worst decision you made, and your lack of content is next.


well dude it's his website and I for 1 find absolutely nothing wrong with a tag line that has some personal relevance, it's his site after all, he likes the number 7 for all it's worth

@unknown: great efforts considering you are 15, but as pointed out by rohan, if u want to share something you read on some other site, then write in your own words and then post it on ur site, will help you develop writing skills too


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

But if you read his post, he says he bought the domain with the 7 in it only because itech.com was not available. So people were commenting like, the website name is not like an email id, if he doesnt get abc@gmail.com he can go for abc444@gmail.com, doesnt make a difference, but in a website name, it does.


----------



## Gigacore (May 11, 2008)

@ The Unknown. 

Nice thought man! but you need to revamp your site or just switch to other CMS... And Wordpress is a best CMS for startup and for some decent sites. As you know, u can customize it easily.

And the current theme u r using is bit ugly.... 

And anyway, I wish u all the best with ur site... thats it


----------



## nileshgr (May 11, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> I seriously doubt how well your website is perceived because you have no original content. All is ripped off from another site and you have included 'source' link at the bottom.
> 
> BTW are you sure that you have the republishing rights for those articles? Remember, putting a 'source' link down the post does NOT give you the permission to republish the post.



Well, did you see all the pages ? There are many of original my hand written articles. BTW, I don't think you read the Content-Copyrights page 



dheeraj_kumar said:


> @iMav
> 
> Nobody who visits the website cares about 7 being significant to his life. Its a website name, something that represents him, and its not Numerology. His excuse of it being the only domain available, and to cover up for the 7 in the name, "Technology magnified 7 times" is sooo pathetic. And Unknown, you registered the domain. You get a tagline. I cant think of any taglines now. Considering that 7 doesnt have a real purpose, its no use thinking of a fake reason for that 7. Buying that domain name was the worst decision you made, and your lack of content is next.



7 is known to be a lucky number... and for content as I said its increasing daily..



iMav said:


> well dude it's his website and I for 1 find absolutely nothing wrong with a tag line that has some personal relevance, it's his site after all, he likes the number 7 for all it's worth
> 
> @unknown: great efforts considering you are 15, but as pointed out by rohan, if u want to share something you read on some other site, then write in your own words and then post it on ur site, will help you develop writing skills too



That's what was my plan........ but I do that with some articles only.



dheeraj_kumar said:


> But if you read his post, he says he bought the domain with the 7 in it only because itech.com was not available. So people were commenting like, the website name is not like an email id, if he doesnt get abc@gmail.com he can go for abc444@gmail.com, doesnt make a difference, but in a website name, it does.



7 is known to be a lucky number



Gigacore said:


> @ The Unknown.
> 
> Nice thought man! but you need to revamp your site or just switch to other CMS... And Wordpress is a best CMS for startup and for some decent sites. As you know, u can customize it easily.
> 
> ...



I won't ever go for WP! I have had a very bad experience with WP!! And, choices of all won't be similar, many chat guys told me the theme was good ... dunno why u don't like it


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> actually the site's URL was to be itech.com but it wasn't available so I purchased this one.





> 7 is known to be a lucky number



Different reasons at different times? 

Lets not argue, we understand that you are trying to cover up desperately for the 7 in the name. Think of something good.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 11, 2008)

Ok, here is your copyrights page



			
				itech7 copyrights page said:
			
		

> Content here on this site "itech7.com" posted from other sites will have a link to the original article. This indicates that the original author/site is the copyright holder of the content. If the link is absent or you feel your copyrights are being violated, please drop a mail to admin [at] itech7 [dot] com to place the original link to the article OR get it removed.
> 
> Otherwise all other content posted by iTech7.com is licensed under Creative Common Attribution-Noncommercial 2.5 India and is
> 
> Copyright © iTech7.com



Why don't you understand that by giving the source link, you do not get the permission to republish the article.

Why don't you read the copyright law first rather than arguing about me?

FYI, even if such copyright infringements suits are not common in India, on the net, one such complaint could get your site immediately down. Then what are you going to magnify 7 times?

Anyways, do remember to read the copyright laws.

BTw your site is too slow to load. ASk your host why it is slow.

Anyone else feeling that itech7 is slow?

Since you know PHP and (My)SQL, have you considered building your own simple blog application?

It easy to build a simple, no frills blog engine. It has several advantages over using a standard scripts like wordpress or joomla or drupal.

I made one for me. I don't have to worry about keeping it updated to prevent hacking or vulnerability.
And yes, it simple than you think.

Moreover, it will be a very good chance to show your programming skill and impress your visitors. Think about it!


----------



## ahref (May 12, 2008)

> Why don't you understand that by giving the source link, you do not get the permission to republish the article.


Those who dont want itech7.com copy their content can use meta tag nofollow by  itech7.com

Google also copy others content without permission.

When some content is published in anyone's website for public viewing, then It is automatically copied in various websites and computers.


----------



## nileshgr (May 12, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Ok, here is your copyrights page
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You missed the first line which is the most important part of the page!!!!!!! 

BTW, I didn't receive slowness errors from any of my chat friends except you!

I was thinking of building my own PHP-MySQL application, but since the site was to be a community site, it became difficult, also nobody was there to help me..... ok , no help for a small app but building a larger with some features is quite hard ..... 



ahref said:


> Those who dont want itech7.com copy their content can use meta tag nofollow by  itech7.com
> 
> Google also copy others content without permission.
> 
> When some content is published in anyone's website for public viewing, then It is automatically copied in various websites and computers.



nice point


----------



## victor_rambo (May 12, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> You missed the first line which is the most important part of the page!!!!!!!


Please post that line here.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 12, 2008)

Your website is slow at the beginning, it takes 1-2 seconds to resolve the DNS.


----------



## j_h (May 12, 2008)

looks good on firefox beta 5 under linux. do you have opensuse ?


----------



## remrow (May 12, 2008)

> And the most important thing you need to do is stop stealing content from other sites. Be aware of the copyrights. Here in India, nobody may bother, but over the net, you will have a hard time.



ya i agree with rohan. Though you think no one can catch you, this will directly effect on your website impression and internet reputation. 
Once i had the same problem. Search my website given below, on the google and you will find one link on google groups that will explain it all, how bad it feels to get kicked out.


----------



## nileshgr (May 13, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Please post that line here.





			
				copyrights page first line said:
			
		

> _
> All trademarks and copyrights on this site are properties of their respective owners.  Comments are owned by the Poster_





dheeraj_kumar said:


> Your website is slow at the beginning, it takes 1-2 seconds to resolve the DNS.



only 1-2 seconds ? huh that's NOT a BIG time!



			
				remrow said:
			
		

> ya i agree with rohan. Though you think no one can catch you, this will directly effect on your website impression and internet reputation.
> Once i had the same problem. Search my website given below, on the google and you will find one link on google groups that will explain it all, how bad it feels to get kicked out.



Am I mad to place the first line in the copyrights page that I am thinking nobody is gonna catch me ?


----------



## victor_rambo (May 13, 2008)

> Am I mad to place the first line in the copyrights page that I am thinking nobody is gonna catch me ?


Look dear 15 year old,
If you want to be non-cooperative, then be it. I am desperately trying to make you understand something but you don't seem to get it. Better spoil your impression and get tagged yourself as a 'thief' , thats what you deserve for stealing content.

Don't expect anybody to take your site seriously.

I am sorry as it was wrong of me to expect you behave like a mature blogger.


----------



## slugger (May 13, 2008)

if u lookin for a slogan/tagline 4 ur site

*I*nteresting *tech*nology uncovered......*7* days a week

using concept of luck/misfortune to chooes a number IMO is lame

*Btw* i find the number 7 xtrrreeeemly unlucky.....7 is too long number of days for ur weekend to start


----------



## nileshgr (May 13, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Look dear 15 year old,
> If you want to be non-cooperative, then be it. I am desperately trying to make you understand something but you don't seem to get it. Better spoil your impression and get tagged yourself as a 'thief' , thats what you deserve for stealing content.
> 
> Don't expect anybody to take your site seriously.
> ...


:O but.. dude I have many original articles too..... I only copy news mostly..... I have told Ronak not to copy. Most of the copied content is about Windows and not by me  BTW, what about news man!! Nobody can't write a news of his own!! (unless and until the event occurred with him)....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 13, 2008)

You cant write NEWS, but you can write ARTICLES. Write your experiences with 
"Fedora 7
PHP, HTML, XHTML, SQL, Learning Python"
as per your siggy.

I dont CARE if ronak or srivasthav or natasha or any tom dick or harry copies it, but, a copy is a copy. PLAGIARISM. Go look it up. Its YOUR site. I dont care WHO copies it, but they copied it to YOUR site.

1-2 seconds delay at startup is not a big deal? WTF dude you are SUCH A NOOB. A DELAY IS A DELAY. And, A delay TURNS OFF visitors. Grow up dude. Bang your ISP's head on WHY its like that, ask him VALUE for the MONEY you pay.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (May 13, 2008)

i'd suggest to use wordpress as ur CMS...much much better dan ur currnt CMS n easy too...
moreover the website is not nicely setup...spend some time visiting other website to know how your website shud luk...
Best of luck

and nice name btw


----------

